# The Internal Mechanism of a Lock



## SeaBreeze (Apr 4, 2015)

This GIF shows how it works.


----------



## NancyNGA (Apr 4, 2015)

Cool!


----------



## tnthomas (Apr 4, 2015)

SB,  very nice .gif, what inspired you to share this?   I have an appreciation, as locksmith duties are part of my employment work skillset.


----------



## AZ Jim (Apr 4, 2015)

Unfortunately a "Bump key" can open any lock.  I have a secondary lock device to thwart it's use.  Downside is, you can't get in yourself from outside.  It's designed to protect you INSIDE.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 4, 2015)

I just came across it and thought it was neat.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 4, 2015)

Never heard of a bump key Jim.


----------



## AZ Jim (Apr 4, 2015)

Most burglars have....ask any cop.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 4, 2015)

When my father used to rent a small bungalow for us in the summertime, both doors had a skeleton key only...bet those are really easy to break into these days.


----------



## AZ Jim (Apr 4, 2015)

http://www.probumpkeys.com/


----------



## tnthomas (Apr 4, 2015)

Medeco lock cylinders are hard to compromise, but yes, a bump key can crack these high security locks.


----------



## AZ Jim (Apr 4, 2015)

I have a device that makes turning the deadbolt lock impossible so it defeats the "neat" burglar but anyone can break a window.


----------



## DoItMyself (Apr 5, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Unfortunately a "Bump key" can open any lock.



That's not quite correct.

Shallow drilled locks are bump proof, as are programmable slide bars like BiLock.  Any lock that does not contain springs is also invulnerable to bumping, as long as they don't have a key backup.


----------



## maddyathome (Apr 5, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> http://www.probumpkeys.com/



I think I need one of those....it's no joke locking yourself outbid you live alone lol...


----------

